# Are Pedders springs fixed?



## CruznFiST12 (Jan 22, 2013)

If anyone can answer this question it would be much appreciated, Are the pedders springs fixed yet? Ive seen a lot of threads on them being messed up (the front not lowering at all). I ordered a set of H&R springs for my 12' Cruze LS, and had the same issue. Pedders is the only company that offers front springs seperate from rear and if they are after all fixed, and lower the front end I will be ordering a set of fronts. 

On the same note has anybody had a problem with the H&R's not lowering the front end on an LS?

Thank you guys in advance.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes, they have corrected the spring dilemma. I have them, I would know lol


----------



## CruznFiST12 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok thanks so much for the quick reply. Do you have pics by chance?


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't, but I'll try and take some tomorrow!


----------



## CruznFiST12 (Jan 22, 2013)

that would be awesome thanks!!


----------

